# [Wifi] Déconnexion régulière (résolu)

## Ackak

Bonjour,

J'ai un soucis depuis le 30 avril avec le wifi de mon PC portable. Celui-ci se déconnecte plusieurs fois par jour alors qu'il fonctionnait parfaitement avant. Les déconnexions ne sont pas régulières (cela peut tenir 1 heure comme 5 minutes) et ne semble pas venir du débit demandé.

Voici le message dans /var/log/messages :

```
kernel: No probe response from AP 00:0f:b5:e3:32:ae after 500ms, disconnecting.
```

Étant donné que cela fait déjà quelques jours, je ne vois plus du tout ce que j'ai pu changé ce jour là (j'ai regardé le noyau n'a pas été modifié le 30 avril). Les autres appareils branchés sur le point d'accès n'ont pas ce genre de soucis, donc cela doit bien venir de mon portable.

J'ai regardé sur Internet, mais à part quelques bidouillages qui ne m'ont rien donné (modifier les sources du kernel par exemple), je n'ai pas trouvé de piste pour réussir à déterminer ce qui pose soucis (le noyau ou le firmware par exemple)

Voici les informations concernant la carte wifi avec la commande lspci -v :

```
04:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 28

        Memory at fe8ff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [e0] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 00-1b-77-ff-ff-3d-6c-ea

        Kernel driver in use: iwl3945

        Kernel modules: iwl3945
```

La version du noyau :

 *Quote:*   

> Linux ackak 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 #13 SMP Mon May 17 23:37:38 CEST 2010 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7200 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

 

La version du firmware :

```
[I] net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode

     Available versions:  

        (0)     2.14.1.5 15.28.1.6 15.28.1.8

        (1)     ~15.28.2.8 15.32.2.9

     Installed versions:  15.32.2.9(1)(18:02:32 17/05/2010)

     Homepage:            http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi

     Description:         Intel (R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection ucode
```

Le emerge-info :

```
Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.10.1-r1, 2.6.32-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-r7-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_CPU_T7200_@_2.00GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 17 May 2010 14:45:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.10

dev-lang/python:     2.4.6, 2.5.4-r4, 2.6.4-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6-r1, 1.5-r1, 1.6.3-r1, 1.7.9-r2, 1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.1.2, 4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA dlj-1.1 skype-eula"

CBUILD="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -mtune=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -mtune=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests candy ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ "

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8@euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip X a52 aalib accessibility acpi additions alsa amarok asf aspell audio bash-completion berkdb blender-game branding bzip2 cairo cal3d cdaudio cdparanoia cdr cdrom cegui cli clock-screen crypt cscope cups curl cxx dbus devil dga dht dia directfb divx djvu doomsday double-precision dv dvb dvbplayer dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread dvi ebook embedded encode exceptions exif fbcon fbcondecor fbsplash ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fortran fts3 gdbm gif gimp gimpprint glade glib glut gmedia gphoto2 gpm graphviz grub gs gstreamer gtk gzip hal hddtemp imagemagick imap inotify ipv6 jabber jadetex java joystick jpeg jpeg2k kcal kdecards kdm kdrive key-screen kvm laptop latex lcms ldap libcaca lm_sensors maps mbox midi mikmod mjpeg mmx mng mp2 mp3 mp4 mpd mpeg mpeg2 mplayer msn music mysql ncurses nls nocd nptl nptlonly nsplugin ode ogg openal opengl openssh optimisememory oss pae pcre pdf perl php player plotutils pmu png pnm postscript povray print python qt3support qt4 rar raw readline replytolist restrict-javascript rtsp samba sasl sdl sdl-image sdl-sound sdlaudio search-screen sensord sidebar simplexml skins sound speex spell sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 ssl ssse3 stream subtitles subversion svg swat sysfs tetex theora threads threadsafe tiff timezone tk tools truetype unicode usb utils v4l v4l2 valgrind vcd vdr video vidix vim vim-pager vim-syntax vim-with-x vorbis wav wcwidth webdav webdav-neon webdav-serf wifi win32codecs wma wmf wmp x264 x86 xcomposite xine xinerama xml xorg xorgmodule xosd xpdf-headers xpm xrandr xscreensaver xterm-color xulrunner xv xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="multi asym rate dmix dshare dsnoop softvol plug extplug ioplug hooks empty route file" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" DVB_CARDS="usb-dib0700" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard synaptics mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon radeonhd" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Si vous avez des pistes pour trouver d'où cela vient, je suis preneur  :Wink: 

Merci d'avance.Last edited by Ackak on Wed May 19, 2010 1:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ezka

Oué le wifi sous nunux c'est un enfer ...

Bon si tu n'as rien changé, et que maintenant ça ne marche plus ... vérifie le wifi des voisins. J'ai eu ce genre de désagréments quand mes voisins se sont mis sur le même canal que le miens (10 cellules wifi sur un même channel ...) à croire qu'ils ont tous le même FAI   :Rolling Eyes:  .

Bref essaye aussi un autre channel, parfois un appareil électrique (d'un voisin   :Evil or Very Mad:  ) vient brouiller ton signal, pour un peu que tu habites dans un appart qui a une dent contre le wiki comme le miens ... c'est la misère   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ackak

Depuis que j'ai fait la manipulation je n'ai plus de déconnexion. Je ne sais pas si cela vient du canal ou du fait que le routeur wifi a fait un reset en changeant ce paramètre.

Le principal est que cela fonctionne maintenant.

Merci.

----------

